# Price/Reid doing IVF?



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/showbiz/news/a220128/katie-price-resorting-to-ivf-treatment.html

1. "resorting" lovely word to use  

2. If I was Alex, and I knew which of our friends the "source" was, I think I may be killing them after them using the words "firing blanks"


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Ha, knowing those two - and in particular Katie Price's insatiable appetite to always be in the spotlight - I wouldn't put it past Reid to be the source himself.  

If this is indeed true, expect to see this played out - bleeding hearts and all - all over the national press ad nauseum. 


C~x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

i think that if they r having fert issues, it must b hard on them... 
resorting    i agree not a nice way to put it!! 

who ever the source is, i think they r awful...we hav male fert issues, an i knw he would b devo'd if the whole world knew... 
i wouldnt wish IF on any1, and i personally like katie. 

at the end of the day she wants a child with the man she loves, and that may not b naturally possible, imagen the whole of the uk knew about ur fert issues... i wouldnt like it. but i suppose its a price u pay for being in the spot light, and inviting cameras in to ur home to watch ur life. 

i just wish we had her bank balance, and not to worry about affording tx. x x


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

From what I've read though its all a little hastey - they've been married 3 months and she considers it to be a long time to be ttc without a result... crikey!


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

true, true mandy!!! an they hav both been in diff countries at times... like posh n becks, it says in mags they been ttc for 3 yrs, but they hav a long distance r/ship most of the time? mmm,


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

It just seems a bit random to me to being worried you've not conceived, like you said, when they're apart so much. 

Maybe shes forgot what to do lol!


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

ha ha... mayb      x x


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

We should be nice, I've just realised she could be on this very site during her tx, reading our jibes.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

If he has been tested and does have problems, then I can completely understand them seeking treatment. If I had their money I would probably get all the tests done at the start of trying so as not to waste time


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

i like her anyway... x


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hi,

i read in my reveal mag that she's been trying since the start of the year, and she's 'resorted' to ovulation stimluntant drugs which i guess they mean clomid

and if it's true Alex has a low sperm count i feel sorry for him that the whole world now knows - I'm a women and i have only ever told my sister and 2 friends who we knew had probs as well(and all of you lot!) and it's a lot harder on a man

i think after 5 months it might be a little too soon for ivf - but if I'd had the money I'd of gone though all the investigations a lot earilyer, and if recommend I'd of done ivf from the word go (if money hadn't been an issue)

i know she's not seen in the best light most of the time but i wouldn't wish infertility on anyone - i actually quite admire her strengh, i wish her the best of luck for the future xx


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Good luck to them, I just hope they dont turn their IVF tx into a media circus and burst into a clinic with cameras in tow filming or causing a nuisance to persons quietly going about their personal business. If Katie is on here what do you think her nickname would be??  gottabepreggiebynextweek?


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

I wouldnt believe everything you read.... The media do tend to elaborate stories...

good luck to them whatever they are up to.. and even more luck if they do need Fertility TX 

x x x


----------

